# Bovi-Sera? Anyone use before show?



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all - quick question. I'm always trying to keep my herd as healthy as possible. One of the reasons I don't attend many shows is risk of disease. Anyone use Bovi Sera before a show? Other ideas )besides regular prevention, bleach water sprayed on pens, etc. to try to keep my goats as healthy as possible?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Following.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Input anyone???


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I actually avoid using cattle biologics with my goats. Over the years I've watched people use more and more of this type of thing and at the same time watched Johnes becoming a significant issue in the goats when it was unheard of twenty years ago.


----------

